# ترجمة الكتب الانكليزية



## المهندس الفنان (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عيكم ... 
بالنسبة لموضوع الهندسة باللغة العربية فلقد بدأ نشاط في كليتي ( الهندسة المدنية ) 
يهدف إلى ترجمة امهات الكتب باللغة الانكليزية بالهندسة المدنية ترجمة علمية دقيقة وتحميلها إلى المواقع الهندسية وبشكل مجاني , الرجاء ابداء الرأي بهذا الموضوع والدعم ولكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## compyy (23 مايو 2006)

بجد انا فخور بك وبمجهوداتك 


ولك كثير الشكر والاحترام وانا في خدمتكم حتي النهايه

اشكرك بشده 
مع تحيات 





كبير مهندسي الحاسبات والشبكاتوالانظمة والشبكات


----------



## eng_ashmawy (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس الفنان (27 مايو 2006)

شكراً على هذا الكلام ... 
بصراحة أنا احتاج ممن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال أن يفيدني من تجاربه فالموضوع عندنا في الكلية 
قد لقي أذن صاغية وإن شاء الله سةف نبدأ هذا المشروع فوراً بعد الامتحانات 
انتظر الرد منكم لأن هذا الموضوع يفيد الجميع


----------



## hossam560 (27 مايو 2006)

الله يعينك علي ماهو فيه صالح الامه العربيه


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (27 مايو 2006)

ممكن لو سمحت كتاب فى gear box يعنى صندوق التروس بالعربى كتاب عن ball bearing يعنى حامل الكرات ويا ريت يكون الكتاب عربى لو سمحت بامانة هذا الموقع بة نخبة من المهندسين ربنا يبارك فيهم الموضوع دة مهم يا ريت الرد بسرعةةة وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس الفنان (27 مايو 2006)

إلى الزميل Brakheart _80 ممكن أعرف عن أي شئ تتحدث هذه الكتب وفي أي مجال حتى أحاول المساعدة . ....


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (27 مايو 2006)

i need book in arab about gear box and ball bearing which cointain
type 2-using 3-application 4-the principle when i buy gear and ball 
i need every information about this subject thank you


----------



## الشيخ وائل (27 مايو 2006)

_بالنسبة الى هذه البادرة فانها ممتازة وأشكركم على حسن مجهودادكم من أجل رفع كفاءة الهندسين في العالم العربي_


----------



## المهندس الفنان (27 مايو 2006)

الأخ Brakheart _80 اشكر اهتمامك باللغة الانكليزية ولكن نحن بالأصل عرب وضمن مندى يسعى إلى التحول والعودة إلى العربية فالرجاء المشاركة باللغة العربية وعذرا مني على هذا الكلام ولكنها غيرتي على لغتي ... 
أما بالنسبة لما تحتاجه من الكتابين فأنا مهندس مدني ليس لي أي اطلاع على الهندسة المكانيكية ولكن آمل أن تجد ما تريده في هذا الموقع التابع لكلية الميكانيك في جامعة دمشق .... 

http://www.hamak.org/


----------



## DrClick (28 مايو 2006)

والله مشاركة جميلة وكانا موافقين
وان شاء الله حاكتب في الميكانيكااللي فهمتة ودرستة باللغة العربية ونرجو من اتلخوة المشرفين وضع جزء خاص بكل قسم كتبة مترجمة ويارب يوفقنا
انا البحر في احشائة الدر كامنا
فهل سائلوا الغواص عن صدفاته


----------



## زيااد77 (28 مايو 2006)

ليس موقع ميكانيك موقع فى علم الفلك


----------



## ميثم العنزي (30 مايو 2006)

ارجو من يساعدني في ايجاد الكتاب الذي بعنوان (المكائن الهيدروليكية بظمنها سيطرة الموائع) للمترجم الدكتور جعفر مهدي حسن


----------



## ahmed_usief (8 يونيو 2006)

thankx for helpin us


----------



## نظرة ومدد (13 يونيو 2006)

ترجمة الكتب العلمية إلى اللغة العربية واجب ديني ووطني وكل مقصر فيه آثم، فنهضة الأمم تبدا بالترجمة، وكل الأمم تدرس بلغتها رغم عدم حيوتها إلا العرب فيدرسون باللغة الانكليزية والفرسية إلا ما شذ مثل سورية


----------



## الدولي (14 يونيو 2006)

جهد واضح ومقترح اتمنى ان يحالفه التوفيق ولكنا ايضا بحاجة الى الابقاء على لغة اخرى لنتواصل مع الاخرين ممن لا يجيدون اللغة العربية كون معظم العلوم الحديثه بلغات اجنبيه فلا بد من تعلم اللغة مع الاستفاده من التعريب


----------



## الدولي (14 يونيو 2006)

جهد واضح ومقترح اتمنى ان يحالفه التوفيق ولكنا ايضا بحاجة الى الابقاء على لغة اخرى لنتواصل مع الاخرين ممن لا يجيدون اللغة العربية كون معظم العلوم الحديثه بلغات اجنبيه فلا بد من تعلم اللغة مع الاستفاده من التعريب


----------



## kfupm#1 (29 يونيو 2006)

صدقت يا أخي 
_(ترجمة الكتب العلمية إلى اللغة العربية واجب ديني ووطني وكل مقصر فيه آثم، فنهضة الأمم تبدا بالترجمة، وكل الأمم تدرس بلغتها رغم عدم حيوتها إلا العرب فيدرسون باللغة الانكليزية والفرسية إلا ما شذ مثل سورية_)


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا وتمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (9 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يكرمكم


----------



## طارق عودة (10 أغسطس 2007)

tareq.678*************الله يجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

compyy قال:


> بجد انا فخور بك وبمجهوداتك
> 
> 
> ولك كثير الشكر والاحترام وانا في خدمتكم حتي النهايه
> ...


و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

حاجة جميلة قوي


----------



## القضعان (12 أغسطس 2007)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أنييسر أمور الجميع وأن يكتب لكم الأجر والثواب على هذه الجهود الجباره 
:20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك و الله يا اخي نعم الراي و كلنا معك و ارجوا البدا بالتحميل هذا الكتب


----------



## nicolas cage (19 سبتمبر 2007)

وين الكتب المعربة


----------



## ابراهيم سعود (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*الحب*

[ممكن لو سمحت كتاب فى gear box يعنى صندوق التروس بالعربى كتاب عن ball bearing يعنى حامل الكرات ويا ريت يكون الكتاب عربى لو سمحت بامانة هذا الموقع بة نخبة من المهندسين ربنا يبارك فيهم الموضوع دة مهم يا ريت الرد بسرعةةة وشك


----------



## فايزة ركة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

لامانع من الترجمة للتعلم فى البداية مع ضرورة التعلم بلغة الكتاب الاصلى لان معرفة لغة تحث على البحث والتنقيب لكل ما هو جديد


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأنا أشجعك على هذا بكل قوتي ولو استطعت مساعدتك لفعلت


----------



## سعد السيد سعد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

إذا إرتفعت أمة إرتفعت لغتها وإذا إنحطت أمة إنحطت لغتها
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد السيد سعد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا مع هذا الإتجاه بقوة 
وهذا ليس إتجاه عربى فقط 
بل هو إتجاه من أكثر لغات العالم وهى الخطوة الأولى للتقدم 
نعرف ما وصلوا إليه ثم يأتى دور الإبداع 
نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لذلك


----------



## ابو فواد (2 نوفمبر 2007)

خطوة رائعة جدا


----------



## زرماني (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله في مجهوداتكم
كلما اتاك اليأس تدكر حضارة الاندلس وكيف يتعلمون عندنا الاوروبيون نحن فخر هده الحضارة


----------



## islamdoso (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بجد انا فخور بك وبمجهوداتك


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الأوربيون لم يبدائون طريق العلم و الأكتشافات إلا بعدما ترجموا كتب العرب كاملة لأن القاعدة في هذا الأمر تقول ربا حامل علمٍ إلي من هو أعلم منه فيكون من لا يجيد الإنجليزية عنده موهبة في أمر لا يوجد عند المتحدث الجيد بالإنجليزية فيعم العلم والتعلم فتعم النهضة العلمية ومن ثم التقنية و التطبيقية و الصناعية كل مجالات الحياة العملية 
فنهضوا بارك الله بكم ورضي عنكم بلغة أبناء الأمة فلا يعقل أن يحبس العلم عن من لا يجيد الإنجليزية فما أن يدرس اللغة حتي ينقضي وقت سداً و يصدع رأسه الطالب العربي فلا يجد متسع ليتقن حفظ علومه و التبحر بها و الأبداع


----------



## aemau (27 يناير 2008)

فعلا نحتاج الى ذلك ويارب يوافق كل من يساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالواحد علي (29 يناير 2008)

من وجهة نظري الخاصة أرى أن تبقى الكتب بلغات كاتبيها أفضل
فمهما كانت الترجمة لن تعطي الإنطباع الذي يريده الكاتب :81:


----------



## مهندس ناصر (29 يناير 2008)

حلم يجب ان يتحقق وجزاكم الله خير ولكن يجب ان تكون الترجمه علميه بلغه دقيقه

ياليت تعطينا رابط الكليه


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وانشالله اتممو المشوار في جميع التخصصات الهندسية


----------



## نور الزمان (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## إيمان26 (1 فبراير 2008)

أريد كتب معربة في الهندسة الطبية
وخصوصا عن كيفية عمل الأجهزة الطبية
أين أجد هذا ؟
بالعربي!


----------



## نافخ الكير (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر اخوي..


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (5 مارس 2008)

the transilation of engineering books will be helpfull for engineer especialy for new supjects


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (24 مارس 2008)

توكل على الله( ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه)


----------



## محمود بهلول (30 مارس 2008)

الله يوفقق فى ما تحب و فى صالح أمتك العربية


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## محمود عمر التير (22 أبريل 2008)

*ترجمة الكتب العلمية ونشرها*

الى الأخوة المهندسين العرب
الموضوع : ترجمة الكتب العلمية

لقد نال هذا الموضوع اهتمامى منذ سنوات عديدة مضت ، حيث قمت بنشر بعض التراجم العلمية فى مجلة " الهندسى " الليبية ومجلة " الجيل " خلال عقد التمانينيات من القرن الماضى. 
أما فى ما يخص مساهماتى المتوقعة فى منتدى المهندسين العرب ، فهى البدء فى أعادة طباعة مخطوطة كنت قد أنجزتها منذ ما يزيد على ست سنوات مضت ، وهى ترجمة لكتاب علمى حول الزلازل، لم أتمكن من نشر الكتاب عن طريق جامعة الفاتح فى طرابلس، وذلك لسبب عدم توافق محتوى الكتاب مع منهج قسم الجيوفيزياء ، ولأسباب أخرى من ضمنها عدم إقبال القارىء الليبى أو العربى بصفة عامة على قراءة الكتب العلمية وهذا شىء مقبول نظرا نسبيا ، إلا أن محتوى الكتاب الذى كنت قد أنجزت ترجمته الى اللغة العربية يعتبر مقبولا ؛ فهو يتناول نشوء وتطور علم الزلازل وتاريخ حدوثها ويستعرض تجارب بعض الدول والعلماء القدامى مع شرح مفصل لأجهزة قياس الزلازل وكيفية تطورها ويختتمالمؤلف فصوله بذكر الاجراءات الواجب اتخادها قبل وأثناء وبعد حدوث الزلازلز
أقترح تقديم كتابى المترجم على شكل سلسلة علمية حتى تكون سهلة القراءةومفيدة لجميع المهتمين بهذا الموضوع ، وأنا على استعداد لقبول اقتراحات الأخوة المهندسين حيال هذا الموضوع الذى ظل يشغل بالى لسنوات عديدة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

محمود عمر التير


----------



## إيهاب سعيد (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
طبعا الموضوع دة مهم جدا جدا الكتب بالغة العربية والتعلم باللغة العربية ودة يخلى لينا إنتماء للوغتنا الجميلة وشكرا لك كثيرا


----------



## alnouri (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرعلى مانقدمت به


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك بشده 
مع تحيات


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرعلى مانقدمت به


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرعلى


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## مهندس الارض (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكوووور اخي على الجهد المبذول

وانا اريد كتاب عربي او اي شئ مترجم عن المواد الانشائيه
ولك مني خالص الشكر


----------



## اسلام عمار (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك وربنا يزيدك علما ونرجو المزيد


----------



## خالد بن عمر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد فاني اشكرك كثيراوالله الموفق لما يحبه ويرضاه امين


----------



## مبتدئه (8 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ليت احد يكسب فينا معروف ويترجم لنا كتب هندسة كيميائية ...


----------



## ماضي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

وفقهم الله لما فيه صلاح دنياهم و أخراهم


----------



## mori22 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## marwa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة جيده وممتازة


----------



## محمود الباز (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الامر


----------



## عنوووب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه ومشكور


----------



## yousef rambo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## engg90 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الى الامام


----------



## mohamedgad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا وأن شاء الله سوف أشارك فيها


----------



## موسى جمال (16 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

جهودكم مشكورة 
ولتكن الهندسه للجميع :19:


----------



## ممدوح محمد مصطف (5 مايو 2009)

*شكر*

شكر واحترام وتقدير وارجوا المذيد


----------



## Amel Mohamed (5 مايو 2009)

عمل جد رائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ghani20004 (27 يونيو 2009)

.very well my friend, carry on
:75:


----------



## al.asmar (28 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر واحترام لك على مجهودك


----------



## al.asmar (28 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لكم ومنا التقدير لمساعيكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس الفنان قال:


> السلام عيكم ...
> بالنسبة لموضوع الهندسة باللغة العربية فلقد بدأ نشاط في كليتي ( الهندسة المدنية )
> يهدف إلى ترجمة امهات الكتب باللغة الانكليزية بالهندسة المدنية ترجمة علمية دقيقة وتحميلها إلى المواقع الهندسية وبشكل مجاني , الرجاء ابداء الرأي بهذا الموضوع والدعم ولكم جزيل الشكر ...


 الله يبشركم بالخير ومشكورين على هذه المبادرة


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير علي العمل الرائع*
منكم علي طول التقدم​


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الموهضيع


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*{قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ}*


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف شكر لكم ومنا التقدير لمساعيكم*


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف شكر لكم ومنا التقدير لمساعيكم*


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* جزاك الله خير علي العمل الرائع
منكم علي طول التقدم​*​


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* جزاك الله خير علي العمل الرائع
منكم علي طول التقدم​*​


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*أشكركم على حسن مجهودادكم من أجل رفع كفاءة الهندسين في العالم العربي*


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يعينك علي ماهو فيه صالح الامه العربيه*


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*بصراحة أنا احتاج ممن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال أن يفيدني من تجاربه فالموضوع عندنا في الكلية 
قد لقي أذن صاغية وإن شاء الله سةف نبدأ هذا المشروع فوراً بعد الامتحانات 
انتظر الرد منكم لأن هذا الموضوع يفيد الجميع*


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*بجد انا فخور بك وبمجهوداتك*


----------



## أيهاب محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

عيد سعيد وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع ممتاز بما إني مترجم وترجمت عدة كتب. أعرض خدمة المراجعة المجانية.


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وعقبال باقي التخصصات مع تحياتي وشكرآ:13:


----------



## freesaad9 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا معك بترجمت الكتب وهذا مشروع عظيم وجبار ولكن يحتاج الي وقت طويل وصبر ومثابره وخصوصا ان المكاتب العربيه تفتغر لكثير من الكتب واتمني لك من الله التوفيق و انا مستعد للمساعده


----------



## sayed abd elaty (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## علي جعفري (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## engshade (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*hi*

مشكور علي الفكرة بس بدنا المواضيع في الهندسة المدنية


----------



## محمودعبدالله 11 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام والجميع بخير وجزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## صانع الغد (30 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## قمر الزمان* (9 أبريل 2010)

فكرة ممتازة و انا على استعداد للمساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## mezo monir (7 مايو 2010)

انا محتاج ترجمة 12 صفحة فى كتاب قطع ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود بدران2017 (7 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## vantage point (17 مايو 2010)

الفكرة رائعة جداً والله معك والله يبارك فيك 
وربنا يوفقنا جميعاً فيما هو في صالح الأمة 
 آمين


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ذلك والله الموفق


----------



## ST.ENG (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وزادك الله علما وياريت كتاب تصميم الخرسانة بالكود الامريكي aci 2008


----------



## eng.libya (11 سبتمبر 2010)

I need solution manual for introduction to Material Science by Jean P. Mercier


----------



## okmoma2010 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

:77:مشكور على جهدك:77:


----------



## ila (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير ويسر امرك وشرح صدرك


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز علي هذا الجهد الرائع والموقع المتميز


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

عناية الاخوة الاعضاء هل يوجد كتب مترجمة في مجال التمديدات الكهربية في المباني السكنية 
برجاء الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بالطبع الكل موافق ومن يكره -إلا من يكره اللغة العربية-


----------



## بشير عباس (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويجازيك عن اعمالك كل خير


----------



## موتسكل (23 يناير 2011)

الموضوع جامد جدا مع الاحتفاظ بالمصطلحات لانه يوجد مصطلحات لا يمكن تنطق بالعربيه .............وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khor (23 يناير 2011)

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## huseinamoum (4 فبراير 2011)

أنا مع الترجمة إلى العربية


----------



## safa aldin (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا وتمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## ولدالديره (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

ربنا يوفقكم و يعينكم على ذلك


----------



## العزباوى الكرماوي (17 مايو 2011)

لن نتقدم الا بها


----------



## عبد الغنى الطوخى (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عيكم ... 
بالنسبة لموضوع الهندسة باللغة العربية فلقد بدأ نشاط في كليتي ( الهندسة المدنية ) 
يهدف إلى ترجمة امهات الكتب باللغة الانكليزية بالهندسة المدنية ترجمة علمية دقيقة وتحميلها إلى المواقع الهندسية وبشكل مجاني , الرجاء ابداء الرأي بهذا الموضوع والدعم ولكم جزيل الشكر 

موضوع جميل جدا ويفيد الكثير سدد الله خطاكم


----------



## sharm1000 (23 مايو 2011)

يا ريت و الله موضوع التعريب دة يتم


----------



## أشرف يحيي (23 مايو 2011)

*مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مؤيد حريري (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين بس وين الشغل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## جعفر ابو منصور (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ا/وردانى (21 يوليو 2011)

مطلوب مرجع هندسى فى مجال تخصصك اكتب اسمه لكى نترجمه
مطلوب تكوين فرق من المهندسين والطلبة والمترجمين لترجمة الكتاب لكل فرقة لها مديرمسئول عن ترجمة كتاب ولكل فرد فى الفريق ترجمة فصل 
ليس المطلوب الان الجود الان مطلوب ترجمة مبدئية كخطوة على الطريق


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------

